# Programme, Tools und Dinge die man als JEE Entwickler braucht.



## TJava (7. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend, 

ich möchte gerne Wissen welche Tools und Plugins ihr verwendet.

Bisher habe ich Netbeans installiert und bisher fehlt mir eigentlich nichts.

Was benutzt ihr bei der täglichen Arbeit und ist für euch unverzichtbar?
Was sollte auf jeden Fall auf diese Liste?

*Netbeans Plugins:*

 Checkstyle Beans
 NetBeans UML Modeling
 Maven standardmäßig
 Git standardmäßig
 NBTaskFocus
 JUnit
 Radar Netbeans 

*Libraries* 

Mockito
Primefaces
Apache Commons

*Application Server*

Glassfish 4.0


----------



## Thallius (7. Mai 2014)

Kaffee

SCNR

Claus


----------



## TJava (7. Mai 2014)

haha, jo das zählt zu meiner Grundausrüstung 

:bloed::bloed::toll:


----------



## tandraschko (8. Mai 2014)

Zu den Libraries zähle ich noch:

DeltaSpike
PrimeFaces Extensions

sonst schauts bei mir fast genau so aus - Nur das ich noch parallel mit SVN arbeiten muss :toll:


----------

